# Looking to relocate to Spain



## Needle (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all and will say sorry now for a long winded post 

Been looking through the posts but some which offer advice are quite old so I assume things would / could changed since then 

I have a few questions so any help / guidance would be gratefully received

I currently stay in UK but work overseas on a 35 day on 35 day off contract and was planning on relocating to main land Spain with my partner but continuing to rotate overseas with work.

1) Whats the steps i need to take reference registering as a resident in Spain 

2) Taxes , I assume I will still need to pay tax?

3) My partner would like to open a small business to keep herself occupied when im overseas is this possible and allowed ?

4) Because of the above she would prefer to move somewhere mainly english spoken until she learned some Spanish ?( no children with us) Recommendations? Malaga / Alicante etc? preferably somewhere within 30-60 mins of a main airport for myself traveling overseas, our ages are 41 and 37 .

5) We would be planning on renting first ,recommendations on agents for assisting in this

6) Any other advice /tips ?

7) Is it worth getting a specialist who deals in helping expats move or not worth the money ? if so recommendations please


This is kind of a repost as was set for moving last year but things changed with family so had to put it all on hold  , but good to go again now 


Thank you in advance


Gordon


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Needle said:


> Hi all and will say sorry now for a long winded post
> 
> Been looking through the posts but some which offer advice are quite old so I assume things would / could changed since then
> 
> ...


You don't have any to & from flags showing, but I'm guessing you're both British?

1 - take a look at https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html
The first post gives details of registering, & also has links to the required forms.

2. Probably. If Spain is to be your primary residence & / or you spend more than half the year here, you will need to submit tax returns. That may or may not mean paying tax. It's a little more complicated than that, so a gestor can help.

3. Yes, she can open a business. The best thing would be to speak to a gestor once here. They help with paperwork & can explain the costs, licences & legalities involved.

4. There are many places like that - personally I recommend my home town of Jávea (of course). Half way between Alicante & Valencia airports, about 5000 Brits out of a population of around 30,000. Apart from that it's absolutely stunning, rarely extremely hot nor extremely cold.

5. Ask again when you have narrowed down an area.

6. Visit the different areas you are interested in at different times of year.

7. Personally, no - IMO, for an EU citizen I wouldn't spend the money. Moving over is a pretty straightforward process.


----------



## Needle (Jul 9, 2012)

thank you for the reply xabiachica

We would be looking at the vicinity of Malaga or Alicante but will be visiting areas over the next few months to get a feel

My partner also has a horse so she was kinda hoping to taking him there to so that would need to be an other thing to check on ie availability of stables etc...


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Good advice from Xabiachica

Once you are as far south as Denia, the locals will be used to dealing with foreigners in English. This Would hold true all the way down to Malaga.

The one thing Spain is not short of is space, so I would think you would have very little problems finding stabling for your horse.

Come see!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Needle said:


> thank you for the reply xabiachica
> 
> We would be looking at the vicinity of Malaga or Alicante but will be visiting areas over the next few months to get a feel
> 
> My partner also has a horse so she was kinda hoping to taking him there to so that would need to be an other thing to check on ie availability of stables etc...


I'm not very 'horsey', but I do know that there are several stables around here.


----------



## Needle (Jul 9, 2012)

So we have booked flights & villa etc for early Sept for 10 days to have a look around at properties and to get better idea,We have decided on malaga or to the slight west of it .

Next thing will be to line up some viewings for rental properties i assume 
anything else we should look into whilst here ? Plan on coming back over again in a couple of months anyway.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Needle said:


> So we have booked flights & villa etc for early Sept for 10 days to have a look around at properties and to get better idea,We have decided on malaga or to the slight west of it .
> 
> Next thing will be to line up some viewings for rental properties i assume
> anything else we should look into whilst here ? Plan on coming back over again in a couple of months anyway.
> ...


 If you like the look of a place find out when the fiestas are and where they are held. They can be extremely noisy and even the smallest of towns can have a disco blasting out music until 6am. You probably won't be able to escape the noise entirely anywhere in the town, but you don't want the main events to be taking place in your street or on a car park in front of your house.
Also find out if there are any rivers running near your property. If they have water, are they smelly? If they are dry - beware! Flash floods can and do happen with literally fatal consequences. Just Google_ flash floods in Spain _and you will see.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you like the look of a place find out when the fiestas are and where they are held. They can be extremely noisy and even the smallest of towns can have a disco blasting out music until 6am. You probably won't be able to escape the noise entirely anywhere in the town, but you don't want the main events to be taking place in your street or on a car park in front of your house.
> Also find out if there are any rivers running near your property. If they have water, are they smelly? If they are dry - beware! Flash floods can and do happen with literally fatal consequences. Just Google_ flash floods in Spain _and you will see.


When I moved into this apartment nearly a year ago, I was aware that the biggest & longest fiesta in this part of town takes place almost right on my doorstep. 

For nearly two weeks, there are discos etc until 4 or 5am, parades & 'casals' - often shop front units which are empty, rented for the duration of the fiesta as party HQ for groups of youngsters who spend most of the time drunk or hungover. These could be literally anywhere. 

Many people who live in the area take a holiday for that fortnight, & either leave town or join in. 

I decided to carry on working this year. If I didn't get enough sleep, I planned to take those two weeks off next year.

Incredibly - I heard almost nothing! The layout of the buildings of the town acted as a barrier. 

I was a bit concerned when a casal appeared in an empty shop unit opposite, with incredibly loud music that drowned out my TV. They can't have had a licence though, because they disappeared after 48 hours. That would have been a nuisance during the day - but I couldn't hear it from my bedroom, so I'd have still slept!


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Needle don't count out Axarquia, east of Malaga. Some beautiful places there too


----------

